# Bees in walls(sort of)



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

dcross said:


> Two hundred year old barn house,


Is the house actually 200 years old? Is the house on the historic registrar?

Those bees - they often house themselves in odd locations!

MM


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

That's what the owner told me, barn and house built as one 200+ yrs. ago. Not sure about the register. It's unnocupied right now.

The bearding on the outside is what prompted them to call me a second time.


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd love to have them plus the barn here in my field. I'd put them behind glass and leave them alone.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

King Bee, that's what they're doing, but without glass


----------

